# Unable to adjust RAM frequency



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Im trying to increase my RAM frequency but in doing so yields a Fatal error in Prime95 after 4mins. Even if i increase by 5mhz..
Ive currently tightened the timings on the RAM and have upped the voltage. 

4-4-4-15 800mhz @ 2.1v (OCZ XTC Platinum Rev.2 OCZ2P800R21G)
Was
5-5-5-15 800mhz @ 1.8v

Im trying to reach at least 820mhz or 840mhz just to see if there is a performance difference.

My main goal is to achieve a low latency. It currently sits at 52.7ns im trying to get 42ns.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

If you're looking to increase the clock speeds then just loosen the timings since it's probably not possible otherwise. You'll most likely get a bit more performance if the RAM's OCed in sync with the CPU even if your CPU is running slower than your current 3GHz.


----------

